# parbuckle loading trailer



## West River WoodWorks (Aug 24, 2015)

I have been working on a system to load logs onto my trailer for a while. This last weekend I gave it, its first test run.


 

 


Its amazing how easy parbuckling makes loading logs. I will no longer be forced to turn down logs because I am unable to load them!
This is a 12 foot hickory log, 20" diameter and took 60 seconds to load. A lot better then the come along I had been using!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Kevin (Aug 24, 2015)

Parbuckling works great. I've used it with just ropes limbs and a cum-a-long before in a tight spot when my skidsteer went down. About killed me but yours is very well thought out and implemented. Thanks for sharing it with us. If I didn't know any better I'd say you are thinking about buying a sawmill or something.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Aug 24, 2015)

It may have crossed my mind.


----------



## HomeBody (Aug 25, 2015)

That's a 12' trailer? That's the perfect length for the log hauling I do and a 12' will be my next vehicle purchase. I mounted my winch on the front end of my 8' trailer and pull the logs up the ramp. Works okay for the short logs I've been getting. Gary


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 25, 2015)

That looks good. Do you have close up pix of wher the wood meets on top of the rail


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 25, 2015)

Did you reinforce the angle where the winch is attached? Just something to consider, as I broke a weld on my trailer while winching a bigger walnut log recently.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Aug 25, 2015)

HomeBody said:


> That's a 12' trailer? That's the perfect length for the log hauling I do and a 12' will be my next vehicle purchase. I mounted my winch on the front end of my 8' trailer and pull the logs up the ramp. Works okay for the short logs I've been getting. Gary


The trailer is 16 feet, and the log is 12 foot. My friend told me it was a 8 foot log, so imagine my surprise as i backed up to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Aug 25, 2015)

Parbuckling is what I do when I want a bunch of logs at once or my work truck isn't handy at the time.
@JR Custom Calls if you take your cable over the log and come back to your trailer, like in the second pic, all you are doing is rolling the log. I use 8' ramps to have even less work on the winch. I have my winch mounted on an arm straight up about 4' on one side of the trailer with an arm and pulley that is centered to the trailer to flip logs when I had my first mill on it. Granted pine is WAY lighter than most woods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Aug 25, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> That looks good. Do you have close up pix of wher the wood meets on top of the rail



Unfortunately I wasn't able to get as many pictures as I would have liked. I was by myself and it was the first time I was loading it, so I was a little hesitant to stop it and take photos.
There is a couple of inches of clearance between the top of the fender and the log though. Hopefully the next time I will have help and take more photos and maybe a video.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Aug 25, 2015)

Something I've considered doing was taking angle iron and putting it upside down along the outside edge of the fender and back to the siderails, then have vertical pieces going from under that and to the step or trailer deck to support it. I guarantee funny shaped logs will be beating up the fenders with a quickness.
Along with making your fender a lot tougher, it will be another 6' of tie-down area where you couldn't before.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jmurray (Aug 25, 2015)

Nice trailer, is your full name Austin Warbucks.? Nice log too :)


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Aug 26, 2015)

Nice trailer. I was using a similar trailer and winched my logs up by dragging them up the ramp instead of parbuckling. Worked great getting logs on. The problem though is getting the logs off with the rails and fenders. Eventually I ended up with a deck over so rolling the logs off the trailer made my life a lot easier. Good luck with your setup. it's real nice being able to load your own logs.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 27, 2015)

Looks like a good system. How do you offload logs? Chuck


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Aug 27, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> Looks like a good system. How do you offload logs? Chuck


Currently, the mill I take them to offloads them with a tractor. 
However this may soon change.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 29, 2015)

Well done. Can't think of a safer way for one man to load without a fork lift or something.

Graybeard

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

